
Teen's TikTok video about China's Muslim camps goes viral - ilamont
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-50559656
======
yorwba
Posted 20 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21640351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21640351)

